# Telly Savalas Loves Brum! (well, Loved it)



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.birminghamitsnotshit.co.uk/videos/kojak

Just caught this on BBC4 - A 5 min promo film in which Telly 'Kojak' Savalas bigs up Brum, 70s - ish 

He also loved Portsmouth


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep. It's on now.  Bit offbeat !


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 27, 2011)

That's the most mendacious domain name ever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2011)

I remember seeing this years ago - it's ace. "When I'm visiting friends in Birming-ham" etc.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you sure it's not the Cbeebies programme he likes, about the mischievous little car which causes havoc in a cosily retro middle England? If there's one thing I can imagine Telly Savalas enjoying, it's an old lady in a headscarf shouting because an anthropomophised roadster has upset the table of cream cakes at the village fete.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 27, 2011)

He's on about castles now !

& now ----- Nottingham !


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 28, 2011)

A colleague who knows I'm from Brum showed me this on the i player this morning 
I had seen it before some time ago though.
Very interesting to see how it all looked back in the 70's!


----------



## StanSmith (Jul 31, 2011)

Class it makes me wanna go....i always knew Brum had something going for it *cough*

(oh and that overs 40's dance off was ace)


----------

